# 1969 Convertible restoration



## Joust (Jun 6, 2009)

I just started work on my convertible. I need some advice and help to find some of the parts I need.

I need to find a replacement metal part that has the defroster vents and speaker grill between the dash and the windshield. is that reproduced anywhere?
whats it called?


----------



## freethinker (Nov 14, 2009)

Joust said:


> I just started work on my convertible. I need some advice and help to find some of the parts I need.
> 
> I need to find a replacement metal part that has the defroster vents and speaker grill between the dash and the windshield. is that reproduced anywhere?
> whats it called?



its not produced. you will need a parts car.


----------



## Joust (Jun 6, 2009)

i heard that this part is the same on some Chevy's.
still dont know what its called.


----------



## freethinker (Nov 14, 2009)

Joust said:


> i heard that this part is the same on some Chevy's.
> still dont know what its called.


i just went through this on a 70 restoration. researched all the options. it is not reproduced. i ended up repairing mine.
i would call it the dash filler panel. i am sure it will eventually be reproduced because it is a big problem area.


----------



## Chipper7 (Jun 21, 2010)

If you are talking about the metal piece that the dash bolts to and has the vin tag on it what I did with mine because it was rotted out where the windshield sits is bought a piece thru AMD Auto Metal Direct and installed that where mine was rotted. Here is the link of the part I used 68-72 GM A Dash Top: Firewall - Cowl &amp Dash Top Patch and I can show pics of what mine looks like installed if you need it. Hope this helps.


----------

